# Boss Mode is cool!!!



## Guro Harold (Dec 2, 2002)

When did you add it?


----------



## AvPKenpo (Dec 2, 2002)

I hit the boss mode link and  it took me to a google search, on business. 

Michael


----------



## tarabos (Dec 2, 2002)

yeah...i must be missing the point of this...can someone clue me in?


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 2, 2002)

When you sneak on MT while at work and the boss comes by, hit the  "Oh ###!!", I mean the "Boss Mode" button.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 2, 2002)

omg hahahahaha

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2002)

I like the addition of the Boss Mode.

Good Thinking Kaith. Did one of your employees add it on you to cover their own backsides???

Thanks for the constant upgrades of useful tools.

Rich


----------



## tarabos (Dec 2, 2002)

ooooooohhhhhh....now it makes a lot more sense. that's funny...:rofl: 

i'm a designer though...doesn't help me much...


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah, I am a designer too and not supposed to be surfing, that's why I thought it was funny too!


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 2, 2002)

Nice... maybe it should be bigger.... or smallar for precission mouse/eye coordination training when the boss comes around.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2002)

hehehe  Got the idea from another thread in here, and thought "Why Not?" 

The old CKF site had one, and I remember seeing em on sites a long time ago. 

I'm gonna redo the button sometime, make it a hair bigger.

Why red?  Cuz I remember an old cartoon character saying "Not the red one, never press the red one".  heh 

Glad y'all like it. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2002)

Some game programs came with it way back when in the 80s. They'd throw up a fake spreadsheet or the like.

Thread where the idea first surfaced.


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 2, 2002)

Reminds me of my friend's old screensaver.

He does 3D Modelling for a living.  The screensaver was a video of him modelling.  He used to fall asleep in his chair with his shades on, then the screensaver would kick in.  Unfortunately, it always looked like he was modelling the same thing every day.


----------

